# PCOS & Pregnancy?



## PineappleRock

You'll have to forgive me, I'm not sure where to post this. 

It's very likely that I have PCOS w/ Insulin Resistance, hopefully I will find out for sure tomorrow. At this point I am not worried about the getting pregnant part, but I'm concerned about having PCOS and being pregnant since there is such a hormone imbalance with PCOS. I guess I'm wondering how having PCOS affects a pregnancy besides being more likely to miscarry (I've already had one loss) and the IR causing Gestational Diabetes more likely. Can anyone share? Or maybe tell me what forum this question would best be asked on? thanks!!


----------



## lucyl107

I have PCOS and I'm expecting my first baby. I was told I'd be unable to conceive naturally due to my PCOS but it happened :). Generally I think you have already established how a PCOS pregnancy is different. The risk of miscarriage is slightly higher but after the 12 week mark it is inline with everyone else so no increased risk. I have just been diagnosed with GD which isn't nice but is copable. My advice with regards to PCOS insulin resistance and GD is to keep on eating a low GI diet and hope for the best. You will certainly be tested for GD due to PCOS. Generally speaking, I don't feel my pregnancy has been particularly different.


----------



## CCJune

hi
I have PCOS and am now 40+3 weeks pregnant.
Prior to getting pregnant I was tested and told I wasnt ovulating and that I would need some help (Clomid). I decided to take a bit of time, started on metformin, lost a bit of weight and we would see what happened. 18 months later we got our positive test  ( i am putting this down to pure luck and magic!) 
I dont know how different this pregnancy has been in comparison to a non PCOS one. We had some issues with dating in the early days as my periods were very irregular but once that was resolved everything else has been fine.
I have recently been tested negative for GD, i was only tested in the first place because baby is measuring a wee bit bigger.
I knew about the increased risk of miscarriage in the early days but as someone else has pointed out it all evens out by 12 weeks. 
I found the Verity PCOS website to be a useful starting point for information.
C


----------



## GingerNut

I'm on my second pregnancy with PCOS. We had no trouble conceiving (it took 2 months last time and 1 this time). I haven't had any complications other than diabetes and blood pressure problems, both of which I had before I got pregnant anyway.

I have heard that PCOS can interfere with your milk supply, but I have no experience of that I was unable to breastfeed because of my blood pressure medication.


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi there I have pcos and 11 week preg. I had ovarian drilling to help ovulate. The only thing iv noticed whilst having pcos and being pg is the increase in speed of hair growth. It took us 22 months to conceive so even though it is really, really annoying it's a small price to pay!
Gl


----------



## sianyld

hi hun i have pcos and am 38 weeks pregnant with my first...the hardest part for us was ovulating and conceiving, i took soy iso and metformin,lost sum weight and got my BFP after 16months ttc.(only found out in the aug i had pcos and was pregnant by oct 2 months later)
In terms of the pregnancy i had slow rising hcg levels in the beginning and they were concerned about ectopic or MC but all was ok.
Sorry for ur loss hun and wish u all the luck in the world that u will conceive soon. US PCOS women can def achieve healthy pregnancies too chick xx


----------



## BabyKing

I have PCOS and I'm 39 weeks tomorrow. 
It hasn't had any side affects on the pregnancy.
The only thing I've had is low iron, which I've been anaemic as long as I can remember.
And that is easily treated with iron supplements.
I was worried about the higher risk of miscarriage but you really have to try and switch off to that as much as possible take your pregnancy vitamins and folic acid everyday and try stay as stress free as possible.
Positive thinking is always a winner


----------



## satine51

Hi,

After struggling to conceive I was diagnosed with PCOS. Being slightly underweight, I did not have to lose weight, but I was prescribed metformin for insulin resistance. I did wonders for my skin and regulated my periods but I still wasn't ovulating. 
I conceived my little girl on 2nd round of Clomid and I am almost 33 weeks pregnant. 
Don't worry, you will be fine!! xx


----------



## DarlingMe

I have PCOS with likely insulin resistance. We got pg in 2 cycles trying/6 months. I was tested negative for GD. No problems known of with LO regarding the PCOS. Are you on metformin/glucophage? It can decrease the risk for miscarriage with PCOS patients if continued into pregnancy.


----------



## Zooy

I have PCOS as well and am 19 weeks pregnant. I was put on metformin January 26th and was pregnant by the 2nd week of February after being told in November I'd have a hard time getting pregnant. I'd been off birth control for about a year before that.


----------



## Lauki

I have been diagnosed with PCOS as well. Was told we'd need help conceiving, but a miracle happened and we conceived within 3 weeks after stopping the pill :happydance:!

I'm now 40+6 and I've had the most amazing pregnancy. No nasty things at all, no GD or any other things and baby is very healthy!


----------



## DMS

hiya! The only difference (i think) is in the early pregnancy when it is supported by hormones cos of the pcosers having hormonal imbalance but there are drugs to help with it e.g. Metformin, clomid. Your gynae can asses and prescribe what is suitable to you. Goodluck!


----------



## VickieLP

Hi,
I too have PCOS - I kind of always knew something was wrong - Followed a healthy diet and exercise programme but really stuggled to lose weight... I too had irregular periods. Me and OH got referrred to FS last year after trying unsuccessfully to concieve for over 2 and a half years. I had various blood tests, and an ultrasound scan and was finally diagnosed with PCOS 18 April 2011. Consultant advised us he would perform ovarian drilling and lap dye Op. With NHS, I should hear something within 18 weeks. However, I got called in for a cancellation on 03 May 2011. The morning of Op I was all ready and prepared. I had to take a urine sample with me - I was then told they could not perform Op as I was pregnant.... I nearly feel off my chair.... Could not believe it..... 
Sorry I have gone on and on, but it can happen with PCOS naturally.....
As soon as I found out, I was then petrified of mc. My doctor just told me to relax - I would be treated as a normal pregnancy.
I paid for a private scan at 9 weeks as I needed to see everything was ok...... I questioned the consultant who informed me the real risk to PCOS sufferers is at implantation stage - After this you are no higher risk than a woman without PCOS......
So far so good - I have had a real easy first trimester - no sickness, no nausea - Just a little tired.....
Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Rachyroux

I have PCOS and now 39 weeks pregnant. I tested positive for gestational diabetes, they test you early (or at least they did with me) for gestational diabetes if you have PCOS. You normally don't develop GD before 20 weeks and they tested me at 23 weeks or so. I've managed to keep it controlled by diet, and only the past few weeks I've been put on metformin to control the blood sugars as they raised a bit towards the end. & Despite having GD, my baby was measuring on the very smallest side of average. It can be controlled alot by diet, and testing sugars really isn't that daunting. I had bad morning sickness for 20 weeks and sciatica but you can get them with any pregnancy, so not related, and scans have shown a healthy baby girl throughout the pregnancy. I Hope this helps! :hugs: 

Here is what I previously posted to another member about how it was for me :

"I was diagnosed with PCOS, after about 10 months of not trying, not preventing I had two months of exercise and eating healthily

(very Low carb diet suggested by consultant- has to be a lifestyle change as if you go back to eating lots of carbs the weight will come back on, I lost TONNES of weight, still ate some carbs but not even half as much as before, no diet has ever worked so well for me personally. My consultant said about half a fist full of carbs a day.. and it really helped me, it even made me feel healthier and happier.)

I lost nearly two stone, and fell pregnant straight away. For me I wasn't on any meds but the weight loss and healthy diet seems to certainly of helped me alot =] "


----------



## angieangel99

Hi,
I just thought I would add to the stories here. I have been ttc since 2007 with polycistic ovaries and a little endo after I went off the pill for a year. The endo started getting worse so I had ovarian drilling and some of the endo scarring removed in Feb 11. 5 weeks later I was pregnant!!! After being told for years I would have to do IVF I was in complete shock. I recommend considering ovarian drilling and endo removal. It could be all you need!!! I am now 21 weeks pregnant and wanted to say ....Good luck to all xo


----------



## mummy2anangel

good luck to you too, im 22weeks and also have PCOS. I actually fall pregnant quite easily but suffered 2 MMC's last year, so far havent got GD have the glucose test next month to check but i am struggling with my weight though xx


----------

